# Dental treatment in Canada



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi,
What would be the cost of braces treatment in Toronto? If not complete treatment then what would be the cost of tightening the braces, in terms of per visit. Also do they charge any thing extra for consultation or taking up a new case.

Please provide any information of an affordable yet good dentist in Toronto area. 
Doctors here can guide me well  
Getting an xray of mouth from here, would it help?

Thanks....


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I heard prices ranging from $5,000 to $7,000. They could pay by monthly payments.
No idea about the rest of your questions, I have no experience with braces. 

Maybe you can ask your dentist. Or make an informational appointment with the orthodont (or call them). But I think it's hard to give 1 price-fits-it-all, as there are different problems that require braces. And some treatments take only a year, others take 3 years. Makes a price difference.


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

*dental treatment covered under insurance?*

Dear all,
Please let me know if the Canadian medical insurance covers the expenses for dental treatment like braces?

Thanks...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There is no Canadian medical insurance, it all depends on the province. OHIP (Ontario) doesn't cover braces.

More info: Ontario Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care - Public Information - Ontario Health Insurance Plan - Health Services
What services are not covered? - Healthy Smiles Ontario - Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care
http://cao-aco.org/ORTHODONTICINFO/faq.asp#6


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

We have dental insurance through my husband's work. It covers 80% of most dental treatment, but I just looked, and it excludes dental work done for cosmetic purposes. If orthodontia was necessary for mouth function, I think it would be covered.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Even under the best executive dental benefits plans (and I've been in one almost exclusively since childhood, through my father or my own positions), orthodontics are rarely covered. My own cost $6000-7000, that was 17 years ago.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Often you do see orthodontics covered in these plans, but to a maximum of e.g. $1,000/year.


----------

